# Need Help With "Short Log Cradle" - UPDATE 10/27/13



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I need to come up with a way to saw 24-30" long logs on my Wood-Mizer Sawmill if possible. As it is now there is no way to clamp them (existing clamps are 46" apart. I came up with a cradle that DIDN"T work (Monte has the pic in his phone) today.

Now I need the LJ brain trust to see what they can come up with (please).

Sketch Up thingys would be excellent!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you screw some dimensional lumber to it and clamp the lumber? Then you could cut the log gown to the area of the screws stopping short of course. I am not that familiar with how the clamps hold a log. I have a log in my yard right now that I would give half to someone to come and cut it into something useful. I also have a short piece I cut intentionally hoping to get some burl. Oak…....


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is the cradle


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep, simply laying the log on that cradle will not work. It has to be fastened to the cradle, then the cradle fastened to the woodmizer.

Looks like you are having a lot of fun Andy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Andy try some of the two sided carpet tape .sorry thats all i got


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Andy, I made one a few years ago for a friend. It was 6' long made from angle iron and 4 bolts to bolt it to the carriage of the saw mill, and then I made dogs to hold log in place every 12" so he could mill out anything from 12" on up, just use the dogs that you need for that particular log your milling out at the time. I will see about getting a pic of it for you.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

is the blade cutting vertically or horizontally? if its cutting vertically can you add F-style clamps to the front and back of the log with a caul block holding the log in place?

Would you be able to post a pic of the mill?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

What about instead of the jigs and cradle would welding and fabing up new cross members and adding clamps to those be an option?


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

Andy, I made a wooden cradle to resaw a bunch of short 2×12s which were given to me and it works great for dimensional lumber. I have a 36" minimum on my track and like hosses idea of a steel frame with dogs every 12" 
sounds safer and will hold the logs well for an accurate cut.
keith


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Hoss, Pics/sketch of the dogs would be excellent.

Tooch, Blade is horizontal. Google Wood-Mizer for pics.

Randy, The clamps are what I'm having trouble visualizing.

Monte, Thanks for posting the pic of the fail.

Rance, I just knew you would have a Sketch Up thingy for me!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Have you tried the saw-mill forums? I thought Wood-Mizer had their own group and if so chances are someone has invented the perfect short-piece jig already.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good idea Joe. Now if I just knew how to find them/ask questions…........... Remember who you're dealing with here: a computer illiterate cowboy veterinarian!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy,
Maybe a call to wood Mizer would yield some nearby users who have solved the problem.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

HEre's a forestry forum:
http://www.forestryforum.com/board/
It looks like they have a section for sawmills (called Sawmills and Milling), and it's sponsored by wood-mizer, so that might be the place to look, and if you don't see anything you can ask your question there and then you'll get a lot more people who actually have a wood-mizer so chances are better that the answers will be based on experience, not theory. Good Luck.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Joe. I'm on the way.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I envy the problem. I see good trees going to waste too often.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

OK Andy, shame me into it.  This is just one way. And just an idea, not tested.

Here's the whole setup.








You'll clamp the fixed sled to the mill. And you'll have to find a way to tighten up the sliding part. Maybe a strap? And don't forget to put a screw from the sliding clamp into the fixed carrier.

The sliding part has spikes on the lower edge.









In fact, so does the right end of the fixed part.









Another view. 









FYI: I stole the mill from 3dWarehouse. I drew the rest.

Edit: Here's a couple thousand more words worth:

Note the lower profile of the cleats where the spikes are fastened.










Note the red webbing strap to tighten the rig against the log. Also note the addition of a slot in the Sliding Clamp to keep it from flying off from the pull of the strap.

.

.

.

And since we are playing around…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

make the sliding clamp just a bit longer and you could stand on it to hold it if the mill is a manual one.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Rance instead of using a strap on your design, how about installing T-rails the full length of the carrier on each side then drilling holes on each side of the sliding clamp and use T-bolts with knobs to tighten it down, sorta like how a bandsaw log jig is made.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Randy, that might just work. However, I have an aversion to buying hardware such as T-Track etc. The other thing is I like the idea of the straps pulling it against the log. The T-Bolts would just hold it where you set it.

My process would likely be to tighten the strap, hammer the sled towards the log, hopefully successfully engaging the spikes into the log. Then retighten the strap, and tighten the bolt which holds the sled in place to the carrier.

I'm probably thinking overboard though. Your idea would probably work just fine.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance, I have really missed your wit and wisdom! That jig you Sketched is pure genius! I cobbled three together and the last one kinda works. It clamps end to end like yours. The 2 fails clamped side to side. I like the strap idea as it should be a lot quicker than the threaded rod I used. I REALLY appreciate you taking the time to do this!
Once again, I owe you!

The rest of you, Thanks for the input.

Joe, They accepted my join up. This site looks like an excellent source of info and a bunch of guys welcomed me and offered help. THANKS!


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

That was your post on FF? Looks like you found some good advice there. If it looks like there are a lot of short logs in your future, a regular jig with clamps would be worthwhile. I generally just cobble something together for anything shorter than 3' on the Norwood.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Post_Oakie, That was my post on FF. Built the jig Rance designed today and will probably get to test it tomorrow.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Andy, Thank you. But there are many on here that give great advice. And a lot is stuff I'm passing on from others.

The more I think about this sled, the less confident I am with it. Key points:

1) The back should have a cleat to help keep the log from moving in the direction the blade wants to force it. Like the ones in that other forum.

2) The hold-downs for the Sliding Clamp should be as close to the spikes as you can get, AND there should be multiples across there holding it down. NOT just the one like I drew in that slot. Tighten up the strap, then drive 3-4 screws just behind the spikes to hold the Sliding Clamp to the Fixed Carrier.

3) Optionally, you can remove the rear cleat on the Sliding Clamp. It is not needed.










That metal plate on the rear of the Fixed Carrier is actually a blade.










That being said, I wish you well tomorrow and be safe. 

Joe, that's a nice sawing site.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rance, Don't go changing the design until I see if your first one works! Didn't test it today as I was having too much fun cutting some big maole logs.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I finally got around to testing Rance's jig on some elm logs that were 14" in diameter and 24" long.

Success! The first cut was a little scary as the log did vibrate a bit. Once I had one flat side, it held very securely. I may be able to improve the grip by pounding the movable sled with a big mallet to sink the teeth deeper into the log ends for the initial cut.

Once again, THANKS Rance and your Sketch Up skills.

Joe, I spent hours last night trolling that Forestry/Milling site. There is a wealth of information there and the people all seem very willing to help. Thanks again for finding the link for me.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Good going Andy. Thanks, but that Forestry site and others here helped as much. Glad it all worked out for you.


----------

